# Frase que se les puede decir a una mujer (ayuda)



## albertito

Hola, soy estudiante de aleman y me gustaria aprender frases que se le pueden decir en aleman a una mujer como "ich hab dich lieb", porque en español existen una infinidad de terminos semejates.

Saludos


----------



## Quelle

Por ejemplo:
Ich mag dich (sehr).
Du gefällst mir (sehr).


----------



## albertito

Gracias, pero eso es todo loq existe en aleman, porque esas frases son las clasicas.

Saludos


----------



## Quelle

También en alemán hay muchas posibilidades. La fantasía no conoce limitaciones.
¿Qué exactamente quieres transmitir?


----------



## albertito

Mmmm, tengo q decir "Te quiero", "Me gustar", " Me agradas mucho", cosas asi, pero no las clasicas como "ich hab dich lieb", "ich mag dich sehr", usw.


SAludos y muchas gracias


----------



## AlbinWorld

A ver qué os parecen estas ...

Deine Augen sind wunderschön.
Du machst mich richtig nervös.
Ich habe Schmetterlinge im Bauch.
An deiner Seite fühle ich mich richtig wohl.
Ich bin verrückt nach dir.
Ohne dich hat das Leben keine Sinn.
Mit dir will ich alt werden.
Du versüsst mir jeden Tag den ich dich sehe.
Du bist ein richtiger Sonnenschein für mich.


----------



## Quelle

Lo que más impresiona a una mujer siempre será algo muy personal que te inventas y que tiene que ver con ella y sobre todo la manera como lo dices. Una frase hecha quizás tenga un efecto no deseado.
Sin embargo unos ejemplos:
Ich liebe dich über alles.
Du bist die Frau meiner Träume.
Für dich würde ich ans Ende der Welt gehen.
O mira aquí.


----------



## Quelle

AlbinWorld said:


> A ver qué os parecen estas ...
> 
> Deine Augen sind wunderschön.
> Du machst mich richtig nervös.
> Ich habe Schmetterlinge im Bauch.
> An deiner Seite fühle ich mich richtig wohl.
> Ich bin verrückt nach dir.
> Ohne dich hat das Leben keine*n* Sinn.
> Mit dir will ich alt werden.
> Du versü*ß*t mir jeden Tag*,* *an *de*m* ich dich sehe.
> Du bist ein richtiger Sonnenschein für mich.


 
Se nota que eres experta.


----------



## albertito

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## Doktor Faustus

@Quelle
Tolle Seite! Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall, es ist einem Germanophilen sehr nützlich, so 'ne Auskunft zu bekommen! Einen schönen Abend wünsche ich dir noch (-:


----------



## Guaperas

Bueno, a mi se me ocurren varias cosas , pero todo depende de la mujer a la que se lo quieras decir y la finalidad que tengas, cuestiones a especificar para que las respuestas sean lo más útiles posibles.


              Si me permites un pequeño consejo , ser espontáneo , utlizar tus propias palabras y con tus recursos aunque sean limitados definir lo que sientes por esa chica en concreto siempre tendrá mucha más garantía de éxito que cualquier intento de 
abrumarla con tu competencia lingüística alemana en el terreno  amoroso.



                 de todas formas para responder a lo que tú realmente pides añadiría a lo que han dicho entre otros Albinworld


                   "Ich habe ein Kribbeln im Bauch bei dir"





                      "Bei dir fühle ich mich geborgen"




                          "Ich hab dich so gern"   



                            "Du bist goldig"



                               "Ich mag deine Ausstrahlung"


----------



## Spharadi

O tal vez puedas usar alguna Heine-Variation:
An einem wunderschönen Tag wie diesem 
möchte ich Dir gestehen 
mein Sehnen und Verlangen

Si ella aprecia la literatura tal vez quede impresionada, pero repito, "tal vez"...


----------

